# Sponsor Minimum Income Spouse Visa



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am a US citizen and my boyfriend is British, we are getting married next Tuesday and will submit our visa application the same day. I think we are on top of the majority of it, but we just have a few questions regarding minimum income levels for the sponsor (my boyfriend). 

The two of us just got back from a very extensive holiday, resulting with little employment history for the last year. My boyfriend has had jobs in the past earning approximately 30,000 GBP p/a, this was some 18 months ago. After leaving his job, he started a business which produces a small profit of around 200 GBP per month. Since returning from traveling, he has set up a second business as a market trader. Projected income for this is around 25,000 GBP p/a. 

Although there is little evidence of recent employment history, my boyfriend has savings of about 35,000 GBP and also owns a 25% share in a house that is worth around 600,000 GBP. His current living expenses are about 70 GBP per month. 

Can anyone advise me on whether this will be an issue when we submit our application next Tuesday, or the best way to present the above information?

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,

The new rules have recently been posted on the Home Office website, it might not let me put this in as I am a new member, but here it goes:

ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/
documents/news/soi-fam-mig.pdf

If he has over £16,000 in savings I don't think the financial side would be an issue, my understanding (i'll warn you I am quite new to all this) is that if he earns less than £18,600, he will need £16,000 in savings to counter the shortfall.

£30,000 sounds like plenty to me!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are applying before 9 July 2012 the new rules don't affect you. Your spouse must be able to show that he has £111.45/week to support you after paying rent and council tax. This can be from a combination of savings and salary from employment.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

nyclon said:


> If you are applying before 9 July 2012 the new rules d


I've been having trouble getting posts in too, Nyclon. 

What Nyclon wanted to go on to post is that applications made before 9 July are under the current rules.

My input-under those rules, your financials are probably ok. 

Get 'er done before 9 July-apply online, hit submit, and pay for the application to get the pre-9 July date on your app.

ETA, lol, cross-post, I should have known that would happen, sorry Nyclon!


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for all that help!

You wouldn't happen to know the processing times (with express service through Worldbridge), would you?


Thanks!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

cheekymonkey1 said:


> Thanks guys for all that help!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know the processing times (with express service through Worldbridge), would you?
> 
> ...


48 hours for a priority non-complicated application, ten days for non-priority non-complicated:

UK Border Agency news and updates


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

What would be considered "complicated"?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

cheekymonkey1 said:


> What would be considered "complicated"?


Children, to put it bluntly... the UKBA is unfailingly strict when it comes to the intercontinental migration of children of divorced couples and WILL refuse children's applications, whilst granting their parent's visa, if they are not satisfied with _all_ aspects of the documentation supplied with the application.


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Children, to put it bluntly... the UKBA is unfailingly strict when it comes to the intercontinental migration of children of divorced couples and WILL refuse children's applications whilst granting their parent's visa, if they are not satisfied with any aspect of the documentation supplied with the application.


No kids, but I was turned away at immigration the last time I went there (about a month ago).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

cheekymonkey1 said:


> No kids, but I was turned away at immigration the last time I went there (about a month ago).


That may cause complications as well... I am too new at this to correctly advise, so I defer to Joppa or 2far or nyclon or aA_i_S for counsel in this regard.

What was the reason for refused entry, if we may ask?


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That may cause complications as well... I am too new at this to correctly advise, so I defer to Joppa or 2far or nyclon or aA_i_S for counsel in this regard.
> 
> What was the reason for refused entry, if we may ask?


I didn't have a return ticket and they thought I didn't have enough money in my current account.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

As WCCG said, a refused entry can cause a 'complexity' which will vary depending on the reason. A genuine mistake if not serious can sometimes be rectified by an explanatory and apologetic letter included with the application whereas more serious causes would need more looking into. Other complexities are many and varied, such as your sponsor having brought other people to the UK in the past, any past criminal conviction, any questionmark on the application about how genuine the relationship might be and yes, children.

If your worry about timing is merely to avoid the new rules, you'll be fine provided your application is in before 9th July.

EDIT: just seen your reason. That's not a serious reason so a letter explaining should help just fine. Honesty is key here. Trying to cover it up would only cause problems, and this is one of the least problematic reasons for refused entry.


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, they were concerned that I didn't have enough funds and I did not have a plane ticket home. 

I hadn't planned on writing a letter, just referencing it in my application (where it asks). Now, you having said something about a letter, could you give any suggestions/tips on maybe what I should write?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Many applicants include an introductory letter with their application describing how they met, their shared interests and their hopes for the future. It's not 'definitely-required' but it's your opportunity to talk about the genuine nature of your relationship, and it's also handy for mentioning anything that you couldn't adequately cover in the application.

Another option would be to attach a short printed note titled: "About my refused entry on [date]..." and just explain the circumstances. They'll be able to look up the details anyway, so it's a good opportunity to appear honest and genuine. It's preferable to put information like this in separate notes rather than use the "Any other information" box at the end of the application (which should be left empty unless there is something important that the UKBA would absolutely need to be aware of in deciding your application).


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

cheekymonkey1 said:


> Yes, they were concerned that I didn't have enough funds and I did not have a plane ticket home.
> 
> I hadn't planned on writing a letter, just referencing it in my application (where it asks). Now, you having said something about a letter, could you give any suggestions/tips on maybe what I should write?


Expanding just a hair on 2Far's excellent advice on this, keep the explanation short and simple, along the lines of:

"On xx/xx/xxxx I was denied entry to the UK due to arrival without an exit travel booking and sufficient funds. I didn't understand until the denial that I should have had round-trip bookings and cash-in-hand, thinking I could make exit arrangements while in the UK and would be able to rely on my boyfriend's funds for support while in the UK. 

I realise now that was incorrect, and the situation that led to my being denied entry will not be repeated..."

From planning visits to the UK before marrying, I have to say they don't exactly advert that visitors will likely be turned away if arriving without a firm exit travel booking! I specifically looked for a statement and never did find one-the only reason most people arrive with a round-trip ticket is because often round-trips are cheaper fares, and they have to get back to where-ever for work and family. 

So it's a fairly easy mistake to make.


----------



## cheekymonkey1 (Jun 11, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Expanding just a hair on 2Far's excellent advice on this, keep the explanation short and simple, along the lines of:
> 
> "On xx/xx/xxxx I was denied entry to the UK due to arrival without an exit travel booking and sufficient funds. I didn't understand until the denial that I should have had round-trip bookings and cash-in-hand, thinking I could make exit arrangements while in the UK and would be able to rely on my boyfriend's funds for support while in the UK.
> 
> ...



That sounds great! Thanks everyone! I'll get back with timeline details asap.


----------

